# Bilge Pump/Baitwell Question



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

I have a Cape Horn Center Console. My Bilge pump quit working recently. Does the Bilge Pump also operate the baitwell? The baitwell works. 



If the bilge pump does operate the baitwell, why would the baitwell work but not the bilge?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I wouldn't think that the same pump works both. Why would you want one pump for the two applications? Could you imagine the crap from a bilge going into a live well. And since one works and the other...that alone should give a clue. Now it is entirely possible that both work on the same fuse/breaker.

A bilge pump moves water from within the boat *to* the ocean/lake/gulf where a live well pump moves water *from* the ocean/lake/gulf into the live well.

:banghead:banghead:banghead 10 views and no one responded......


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

Your premise makes logical sense but I took a brief look at my plumbing this morning and at first quick glance, only noticed 1 pump, the baitwell pump which had "Bilge Pump" on the top.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jw1973 (7/6/2009)*Your premise makes logical sense but I took a brief look at my plumbing this morning and at first quick glance, only noticed 1 pump, the baitwell pump which had "Bilge Pump" on the top.


Nothing saying that you can't use what you call a bilge pump to be used as a live well pump, also. Bilge pump is just a name for a certain kind of pump. I use a bilge pump to supply water to my live well.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

You use the same type of pump for both jobs but there is definitely 2 separate pumps.

Jim


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

Makes sense, thanks!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

When you say it quit working, do you mean both manual(switch) and auto(float sw)?

Skip


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

When I turn on the Bilge Pump Switch, nothing happens.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jw1973 (7/6/2009)*When I turn on the Bilge Pump Switch, nothing happens.


1) Check fuse on circuit. If good fuse...

2) Check float if one is installed.

3) Wire pump direct to the battery.

Still not working....new pump and float switch.


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

Tuna Man, it was a burnt fuse, good call! 



I'm so glad I decided to post the question prior to replacing the bilge bump.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jw1973 (7/6/2009)*Tuna Man, it was a burnt fuse, good call!
> 
> I'm so glad I decided to post the question prior to replacing the bilge bump.


:banghead:banghead:banghead We give you kids books and all you want to do is chew the covers:dohokeokeoke

Now the question is...Why did it burn the fuse:banghead:banghead Carry spare fuses and check the pump BEFORE launching each time. Hopefully its a one time occurrence.


----------

